# Psychologist or psychiatrist?



## cadke (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm contemplating therapy and wondering which one I should see. Anybody have advice?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

If you want therapy, then go to a therapist (psychologist). Psychologists are too expensive usually however. Seeing a clinical social worker is usually the kind of therapists that you're thinking of.

Psychiatrists don't do therapy at all, just see you for 15 minutes to prescribe medication.


----------



## cadke (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks. Originally I was just wanting drugs and was gonna go to a psychiatrist, but after some research I'm not sure that's the right thing to do.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

It's a good idea to get a diagnosis and you can take it from there in terms of decisions about what is best.


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, if you get drugs, the psychiatrist will recommend you to see a psychologist...

If you go to a psychologist, they'll likely recommend to see a psychiatrist.

You will probably end up seeing both either way.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

psychologists can help you get to the root of the problem. neuropsychiatrist can too if you look for an underlying cause. traditional psychiatrists that work in private settings may or may not have psychoanalysis or counseling. usually they only have medication management.


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi

I am interested in this too. As I don't have a clue either.


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

Psychiatrist- Talk to them for 15 minutes, they diagnose you and give you medication.

Psychologist- Will likely spend hours and many days having you do tests to determine whether you have a given problem. It is usually a lengthy process but it will give you accurate results. After the conclusion of their findings, they will recomened to you the best course of action. Whether that's seeing a psychiatrist to get meds or if you just have to talk to someone.

Therapist- You talk your problems out in about an hour time frame. They don't prescribe meds, but will often work in conjunction with your psychiatrist.

A typical patient will see a psychiatrist once am month for a med check, then see a therapist (maybe in the same office, maybe not) every week, 2 weeks, or month.

Hope this helps


----------



## jallajallaping (Aug 3, 2011)

When I tried to commit suicide last year, during my stay in the hospital I on several occations spoke with people from the psychiatric field. They all gave off a vibe I didn't like at all. I don't understand it, maybe it's something they pick up when they start to work in the field. I've been much more comfortable with the psychologists I've met.

Anyway, that's my 2 cent for what's it worth.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

^ It may have been just the psychiatrists at that hospital. Plus psychologists are the ones that actually give you therapy, while the psychiatrists tend to just give you meds. 

You should always feel comfortable with both though, and if you're not, always worth looking around for another one.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I have seen both. 

Psychiatrist for the most part hand out medication. In fact, I have never seen a psychiatrist without receiving a prescription.

I saw a psychologist for about 5 years, but I got nowhere with him. It was always me talking, and him just kind of nodding his head. I fealt it was a complete waste of time.

I did try some support group talking for people with various mental disorders, and I found this setting to be the most rewarding, because you get to learn about the other people's problems, and usually you can relate to them. You can't get this kind of rapport with a psychiatrist or psychologist.


----------

